

Computational Complexity of Air Travel Planning (2003) - melvinmt
http://www.demarcken.org/carl/papers/ITA-software-travel-complexity/img0.html
Here&#x27;s the PDF version: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.demarcken.org&#x2F;carl&#x2F;papers&#x2F;ITA-software-travel-complexity&#x2F;ITA-software-travel-complexity.pdf
======
melvinmt
Here's the PDF version: [http://www.demarcken.org/carl/papers/ITA-software-
travel-com...](http://www.demarcken.org/carl/papers/ITA-software-travel-
complexity/ITA-software-travel-complexity.pdf)

